# Best Site Ever!



## shaunous (20/2/14)

Do yourself a favour and follow this site, changes every Friday and is basically a dude who surfs the net finding the best god damn pictures ever and posts them up in a website collage (It is not porn).

I've been following him for years as have many mates, have put many twitter followers onto it also, but never thought to share it with the deviates of AHB :lol:

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au/

ENJOY!


----------



## Edak (20/2/14)

...addicted... Girls.


----------



## thedragon (20/2/14)

Great site. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cocko (20/2/14)

Internetception...

The chive and Acid Cow are about 3 years ahead of this game - publishing the internet, on the internet :blink:

Still, we cant help but scroll.... :lol:


----------



## thedragon (20/2/14)

Yes, I'm slow. Never heard of acid cow until today. I will never forget. I love it.


----------



## Spiesy (21/2/14)

Ol' mate appears to have a penchant for mad cans. 

Approved.


----------



## shaunous (21/2/14)

Yeh, every friday my mates still email it to me, all of us knowing full well we have been onto it for years.

Happy Friday Y'all...

I dont know what mad cow is, and I dont really wanna find out on a work computer.


----------



## sp0rk (21/2/14)

another great similar site that's been around forever (15 years, apparently) is http://www.fazed.net
I just took a look and it seems the guy who runs the page left yesterday, dunno if someone else will be updating it or not


----------



## Dave70 (21/2/14)

shaunous said:


> Do yourself a favour
> (It is not porn).


Generally when I'm doing myself a favor, it is.
I'll have a squiz anyway.


----------



## shaunous (21/2/14)

Dave70 said:


> Generally when I'm doing myself a favor, it is.
> I'll have a squiz anyway.


Waiting till ya missus is in the shower and getting a quick pre-flog in, yeh im hearing ya h34r:


----------



## Dave70 (21/2/14)

Dynamic warm ups are key in avoiding injury and performance optimization.

You neglect them at your peril.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/2/14)

Reminds me of Something About Mary. ...Never go out fully loaded


----------



## Parks (21/2/14)

I approve.


----------



## Parks (21/2/14)

There's some weird scroll image load flicker thing that is trying to give me epilepsy


----------



## Dave70 (21/2/14)

Any details for the models on that page?
I'd like to stalk that brunette lass with the pigtails and poker dot bikini.


----------



## sponge (21/2/14)

All you need is that one picture.

Let your imagination take you the rest of the way...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (21/2/14)

Dave70 said:


> Any details for the models on that page?
> I'd like to stalk that brunette lass with the pigtails and poker dot bikini.


Stalk her?
You could hide under one of her breasts and jump out when shes not looking.
I am still laughing about the onion .
Nev


----------



## eungaibitter1 (21/2/14)

I piss myself every time my kid hammers her glow worm like that. Picture made my arvo, thanks mate.


----------



## DU99 (21/2/14)

the clown must of had a bad day..(rollercoaster)


----------



## eungaibitter1 (21/2/14)

I'm wondering how he lit the durry


----------



## shaunous (21/2/14)

Hahaha, the current page wasn't working properly for me yesterday, it got to the busty chick in the bikini you all love and that its, the 2 Asians with the Mortal Combat quotes is a pisser...

Last weeks is awesome, so much of penny from Big Bang Theory.


----------



## thedragon (21/2/14)

Cocko said:


> Internetception...
> 
> ... Acid Cow ...


How good is the "drunk party girl" section!?!


----------



## Cocko (21/2/14)

acidcow and the chive get me through each day 

Enjoy.




I also frequent shockmansion but that is not for the majority.... B)


----------



## thedragon (21/2/14)

The chive. Awesome. 

That's another two hours of my day, every day, accounted for. Love it.


----------



## shaunous (21/2/14)

acid cow didn't really hit me, shock mansion goes alright in its vids and fuked up shit, The Chive, yeh its cool to, a lot like acid cow. But its much simpler just heading to Friday fun 1 and scrolling through the awesomeness.

yeh I may have a long relationship with FridayFun1 though :lol:


----------



## Mattress (21/2/14)

ebaums world for me

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/


----------



## Cocko (21/2/14)

shaunous said:


> acid cow didn't really hit me, shock mansion goes alright in its vids and fuked up shit, The Chive, yeh its cool to, a lot like acid cow. But its much simpler just heading to Friday fun 1 and scrolling through the awesomeness.
> 
> yeh I may have a long relationship with FridayFun1 though :lol:


Look/Scroll more.

LOL


----------



## Cocko (22/2/14)

shaunous said:


> acid cow didn't really hit me, shock mansion goes alright in its vids and fuked up shit, The Chive, yeh its cool to, a lot like acid cow. But its much simpler just heading to Friday fun 1 and scrolling through the awesomeness.
> 
> yeh I may have a long relationship with FridayFun1 though :lol:


Associated much?


----------



## shaunous (22/2/14)

Nah, I wish, I dont have the time.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/2/14)

Cocko said:


> I also frequent shockmansion but that is not for the majority.... B)


The Siberian Cheer Leaders are .... amazing. :icon_drool2:
Thanks Cocko


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/2/14)

Stileproject used to be ok ( years ago ) until it became totaly NSFW


----------



## shaunous (28/2/14)

Happy Friday Fukers!!!

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/2/14)

Mmm...that streched Rolls looks nice.....


----------



## Camo6 (28/2/14)

Great. My steak is now well done.


----------



## Mardoo (28/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Mmm...that streched Rolls looks nice.....


i can haz Maybach?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/2/14)

Maybachs are cheap german copies


----------



## Liam_snorkel (28/2/14)

No one has mentioned liveleak.com


----------



## shaunous (28/2/14)

Camo6 said:


> Great. My steak is now well done.


Did my mum cook it for you?

Story of my life. (Until I moved out and realised how it should be cooked, bleeding.)


----------



## shaunous (17/3/14)

3 days late, but it's still worth it.

Happy Friday/Monday ya gimps!
http://www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## sp0rk (17/3/14)

Mattress said:


> ebaums world for me
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/


If you like stolen and re-watermarked content...


----------



## shaunous (24/3/14)

Happy Brazilian Friday u Plebs.

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au/

Yeh, im late again.


----------



## shaunous (4/4/14)

Happy Friday Y'all

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au/


----------



## Edak (5/4/14)

You missed last weeks Star Wars Extravaganza!!!


----------



## shaunous (5/4/14)

Damnit, looking now,.

YAY!


----------



## jomio (11/4/14)

which is the best site for download movies....


----------



## shaunous (11/4/14)

Not here!

Happy Friday you Fukin Stack Hats!



http://www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (26/6/14)

Happy Friday ya Chumps
http://www.fridayfun1.com.au/


My mates been named a FF1 Ambassador, he gets the chance to come up with his own Friday theme and the owner of the site will gather the great pic's for it. Lucky Bastard.


----------



## shaunous (11/7/14)

Merry Friday Y'all 

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (18/7/14)

Hamamas Fraide Wantoks!!!

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (29/7/14)

Week 94, Happy Friday BrewPlebs

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au


p.s. The firefighter right at the end is the man who runs this great site


----------



## sp0rk (29/7/14)

God damn it Shaunous, it's Tuesday...


----------



## shaunous (29/7/14)

Hahaha, Yeh, but I don't really work to a calendar, so everyday is Friday. Not being at work is also helping the time confusion.


----------



## sp0rk (29/7/14)

shaunous said:


> Not being at work is also helping the time confusion.


Rub it in why don't you


----------



## shaunous (31/7/14)

Friday Fun One!


http://www.fridayfun1.com.au

P.s. It's a lil early this week, I know.


----------



## Dave70 (1/8/14)

There really is something for everyone there.

Incandescently, I don't like the way Jennifer Love Hewitt is wearing her hair in that photo. But I can overlook it.


----------



## shaunous (1/8/14)

Dave70 said:


> Incandescently, I don't like the way Jennifer Love Hewitt is wearing her hair in that photo. But I can overlook it.


Terrible isn't it


----------



## Dave70 (1/8/14)

"Incandescently"

Fcuken speel check..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/8/14)

Dave70 said:


> "Incandescently"
> 
> Fcuken speel check..


Rather illuminating


----------



## shaunous (7/8/14)

Happy Coffs Cup!

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (28/8/14)

FRIDAY!!!

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (9/9/14)

Happy Friday/Tuesday



> 100 weeks! Over 50,000 hits! MadRad!
> 
> So welcome to Week 100 of the Friday Fun 1. I've gotta say this weeks edition was tough to come up with. Over 5,300 images from the previous 100 weeks to choose from! Yikes! On that note - the picture of the cake right at the end is made up of every single photo ever posted on the site!
> 
> ...


http://www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Dave70 (10/9/14)

That was a good one.

I'm giving it a score of 58 (out of a possible 75.)


----------



## Edak (13/9/14)

Likewise, I think a 64 out of 83. I love that site


----------



## shaunous (13/9/14)

Week 101.

Happy Friday-ish Bitches 

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (4/10/14)

Happy Friday Brew-Diggers!!!

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au/



> Welcome welcome welcome...'President Gooch' Craig Walker has been appointed to the highest FF1 status in the land, and we couldn't be happier.
> 
> His Presidential status gets him priority theme attention, and with his theme being 'Bathurst / Holden / V8 supercars' and next week being the Great Race....well I don't call that good timing, I call that fate...
> 
> ...


----------



## shaunous (11/10/14)

Late again, Happy FridayFun1 Hipsters

Bathurst Addition
www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Edak (12/10/14)

shaunous said:


> Late again, Happy FridayFun1 Hipsters
> 
> Bathurst Addition
> www.fridayfun1.com.au


I guess I am not into v8s, not a good week for me... I do think the prevalence of VB is a tell tale sign off the V8 demographic though.


----------



## Catherina (23/10/14)

I see this website about friday fun. It's also looking nice with all models.


----------



## shaunous (24/10/14)

Merry Friday Beer Guru's

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Dave70 (24/10/14)

Nice south pacific / eco lodge vibe there, took me to a relaxing place. 
Could envisage just slaking it on those white sands with a drink in one hand and a ripe coconut in the other. 

I'm giving this 11 thumbs up out of a possible 16.


----------



## shaunous (24/10/14)

Yeh, but the few bald ladies in there had me, wasn't sure where he was going with that. 

Mmmmmm, coconuts.


----------



## shaunous (24/10/14)

Aaaaaaah, just checked my emails.

—-----------------------------------
Team

It appears I've been somewhat remiss in getting to one of the themes from LAST year's fundraising efforts - so I take this opportunity to apologise to Ambassador Bosak and present to you the following edition.

There were 12 (yes, twelve) requirements presented by the Ambassador, and I've got them all in. I did however have to tone down one of the 12 themes, and there'll be a prize given to the first person who can correctly identify what that one was....think laterally....there are 4 photos that make up the particular sub-theme.

I've been receiving some excellent donations over the last fortnight, so a MASSIVE thank you to all those who have dropped in some ca$h. Don't forget to send me your theme requests if you haven't already.

So let's get cracking to Ambassador Bosak's FF1.


----------



## nathanvonbeerenstein (24/10/14)

Try out shock mansion fellas, similar gist but ive been following that one myself
Their random radness sections a good time waster


----------



## shaunous (30/10/14)

Hey Brewers, jam this FF1 up ya!

------------------------------------------

Shouldn't take long to realise what this week's theme is....

To all those Ambassadors (and EMPEROR Gooch - yes, a hearty donation has elevated Presidential Gooch to Emperor status!) who are still to send through their theme ideas - don't leave it too long, or I'll forget and you'll have to wait 50 weeks like Ambassador Bosak did!

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (30/10/14)

And It's Good!!!


----------



## Edak (31/10/14)

Loved it this week


----------



## shaunous (7/11/14)

Get a Friday up ya!!!

-----------------------------

No funny business this week. Straight into the action.

www.fridayfun1.com.au

Good Luck to my fellow '1/6 Ironman' team mates this Sunday at the Forster Ironman carnival. Let's smash it!


----------



## shaunous (18/11/14)

Happy Happy Friday!!!
www.fridayfun1.com.au







> Apologies for the radio silence last week - and the lack of an update. As it turns out, I was sunning myself up at Seal Rocks for the week, and with limited internet reception, it was impossible to put together an edition.
> 
> To prove I was up there, the last photo is the race bib from the Team 1/2 Ironman I did along with two mates (regulars of the FF1 of course!) on the Sunday. Awesome event raising money and awareness for Tuberous Sclerosis (Australia).
> 
> ...


----------



## Edak (20/11/14)

Man that site really does RAISE ones awareness! Love it and can't wait for the next addition


----------



## shaunous (21/11/14)

Happy Friday Chicken Fukers!!!! BuGACK!!!

www.fridayfun1.com.au

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Dirk, a long time member of the FF1 family, suggested that the party faithful should be called on to execute their civic duty and determine the answer to a very important question. Does Kaley Cuoco - a FF1 favourite - suit her hair short or long? I'll be sending this valuable data to the CSIRO for detailed analysis, and will advise you all of the results next week...check out the online poll at the end of the edition...
> 
> www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Dave70 (21/11/14)

Anything Paris Hilton triggers a default zero rating for me (unless she's being humiliated or slapped around a bit) 
Marked up slightly for the Lotus 7 and tasty shotguns, autos being one of the funnest things ever produced by mankind. 

2.5 out of 5.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/11/14)

She couldnt even make a decent stick flick, God she was terrible in that one. that was 10mins of my life I will never get back


----------



## Droopy Brew (24/11/14)

Yup, that was a genuine 9 inches that wasn't hitting either side, much less the back.


----------



## 2much2spend (25/11/14)

That is great!


----------



## shaunous (1/12/14)

Monday Night. Time For Friday Boobs!!!

www.fridayfun1.com.au



> Team
> 
> You'll notice a few things about this week's edition. Lots of photos of Katy Perry, and lots of photos of a blonde haired kid. The blonde haired kid is my son Parker, and he turned 2 today, and is a legend. There's a few recent pics and a few older ones. Katy Perry is simply hot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Camo6 (1/12/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_WCa5ah6Hg

Hmmmm. 6/10. Don't get me wrong, I love pics of my kids... just not other people's.

But Katy kept it together.


----------



## Edak (6/12/14)

I never really used to think of Katy Perry as hot, though I think she does have her moments. I reckon it's a case of the try something seven times and you start to like it. Let's just say that if she was my neighbour...


----------



## shaunous (8/12/14)

Happy FriMonDay 

www.fridayfun1.com

----------------------

So it turns out that the FF1 community vehemently dislikes Kaley Cuoco with short hair. The results of the survey are in, the numbers crunched, and a devastating 91% voted for long hair. Data has been passed on to her agents. Who knows - when they lift the restraining order she has against the FF1, maybe they'll read it.....

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (12/12/14)

Appy Appy Friday!!!


www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (19/12/14)

Friday! Friday! Friday!

----------------------------------------

Team FF1

Welcome to the last edition of 2014. I'll be taking a break over the Christmas / New Year period, but never fear, you'll get your dose of weekly Friday Fun starting up again sometime in the middle of January.

Thanks to everyone who's emailed, donated, and generally supported the FF1 this year - you're the reason I do this every week. For the PEOPLE!

Have a great holiday break, a great Christmas, and here's to another action packed year next year!

Bring on 2015!


www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (14/3/15)

Happy Friday (Saturday) Yeep Yeeps!!!
Tattoo Edition.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

29 is the new 19. Rad as fk!


www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Dave70 (14/3/15)

Not one Japanese carp?
Bah..

Two and a half stars.


----------



## shaunous (14/3/15)

They were so 2009.

Jeez....


----------



## Mardoo (15/3/15)

shaunous said:


> They were so 1009.
> 
> Jeez....


FTFY


----------



## Robbo2234 (21/3/15)

my Friday wasn't a fun 1 this week!


----------



## shaunous (16/5/15)

Appy Appy ThighDay

Did you know you can't fold a piece of paper in half more than 7 times? Weird.

Entirely not related to that, is the fact that buried in this week's edition is a small meme from a friend of the FF1. Let's call him Colton. Now if it's you in that picture and it makes you smile, then mission success - the FF1 is always here to help. If however, it's you in that picture and it makes you mad, take it up with Colton direct. Ha.

I get pics quite regularly from people asking for them to be put in, which is awesome - it's great you guys and gals get interactive, but there's always going to be preference given to pics of people that will get a kick out of seeing themselves in the FF1. So get snapping and send them through - and if you want a quick shout out to those in question, let me know as well.

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au/

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And Last weeks, going out to Dave70, my lil' Homie.

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au/#/week-128/4589279368


----------



## shaunous (24/5/15)

Boom! Its Sunday!!!




Dobro pozhalovat' v pyatnitsu vesel'ya 1. Eto khoroshaya nedelya. Nashlazhdaytes'

I'm sure my Russian needs work, but you get the picture.

This next bit needs no translation...
http://www.fridayfun1.com.au/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/5/15)

The pushbike was kinda cool...but wouldnt own one

+1 for Dragracing
+1 for the irony of TPB
+1 for running naked into a cactus....
+1 for the billycart, Looks shit loads dangerous, but shit loads more fun

The rest is just recycled hot chicks from the net and a few googled memes


----------



## Camo6 (24/5/15)

I just don't get the time to search for recycled hot chicks so love having someone else do it for me.

And considering my wife just walked in and scoffed at me derisively while I was perusing the aforementioned site, on our wedding anniversary of all nights, I am doubly greatful to have such a resource close to hand...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/5/15)

Camo6 said:


> And considering my wife just walked in and scoffed at me derisively while I was perusing the aforementioned site, on our wedding anniversary of all nights,


I can see the rest of your wedding anniversary doing pretty much the same now


----------



## Mardoo (24/5/15)

I used to ride down that hill in San Francisco a few times a week on my bike, passing all the cars, free as ****. Especially free as **** 'cause I had to ride up the other side to the top. **** flying down that mad as a hatter felt good.


----------



## shaunous (25/5/15)

That hill looks damn mean. Kudos to you Mardoo.


----------



## Mardoo (25/5/15)

Youthful stupidity will take you where courage shouldn't


----------



## shaunous (28/5/15)

Friday Is Upon US!!!

---------------------------------------


It appears that my Russian needs significant improvement...so before I unleash some more, I'll be continuing my practice...in private.

Now a quick shout out to a FF1 Legend, Paul. Poor old Paul keeps getting told it’s a tough industry out there for campus security. Hopefully Friday Fun 1 can make his day a bit brighter! Don’t forget to splash on some of that old spice before stepping out on the town tonight!



www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/5/15)

+ 3456 for the tree. If you get around the back blocks of Kyogle,Grafton,Glenreagh, Dorrigo, Belingen, Missabotti, you can still see the stumps from those big trees. Looks like an Ironbark, but they dont get that big, so its prob from another country, so you lose 1 point for that

+1 for handcufss

+ 20 for pickled turtle dicks

+ 50 for rubber fist

+ 0.5 for old spice


But them eyeballs.......


----------



## Camo6 (28/5/15)

Maybe a Redwood? Hopefully Mardoo built his first skateboard from one and can confirm.


----------



## shaunous (13/6/15)

Yipee!!!!

Team - welcome to Week 132.

132 weeks, seems quite astonishing really. Hits / week are rising, to almost 1,000 - which is great! Remember you can forward this email to as many people as you like, and if you've got friends who want in on the regular email, send me their addresses!

Do it. Help spread the FF1 goodness.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (13/6/15)

YAY!!!

Welcome to Week 133 - the Ambassador Leister edition. I held onto this edition until the Winter months - seeing as it'll be a while until most of us will be able to enjoy the joy that's scattered throughout this edition in real life.

Ambassador Leister - I hope your enjoy your theme and spend some time kicking back with your feet up daydreaming about being out in that sunshine.

Team FF1.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (10/7/15)

Jolly Friday!!


Team FF1 - welcome to Week 137 of your favourite long standing weekly variety page.

Just going to swing right into things this week. Might write a bit next week.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (20/7/15)

This weeks, or should I say last weeks is fashionably late, that late I havnt even looked through it yet. So On Ya Back, Wet Up, and Get This FF1 Up Ya!!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Welcome to Week 138 of the Friday Fun 1.*






There's a few new members this week, some recent friends, and some friends from waaaay back when this was just a weekly email sent round the site office on a Leighton's job out at Fairfield....you know who you are!

To members new and old, don't forget you can always trawl through the last 10 weeks of FF1 goodness by clicking on the tabs at the top of the page. For those on smartphones, mash the 'Menu' button at the top of your screen and click through that way.

Keep on viewing, keep on forwarding this email to as many people as you like, and Vive La FF1!


www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Dave70 (20/7/15)

I think that bloke likes his cabbage a little to much.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/7/15)

Bert is looking a little homeless


----------



## shaunous (26/7/15)

Shutup AHB!!!

—-------------------------------—


I realise this FF1 email is getting closer and closer to being a Thursday Fun 1 - but you can always not open it until Friday morning if you like. It's like Christmas - but without the wrapping paper.

Whatever - just enjoy the goodness. Enjoy your weekly dose of FF1.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (4/8/15)

What Up Tuesday???

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Well that week seemed to race by...suddenly 7 days have gone by and we're 1,000 hits closer to the big 100,000! Tremendous! Think I might plan an extra special edition for that one!

I got a few emails this week from the Thiess boys & girls still out at Gorgon - so Mr Gibbs and Co. this edition goes out to you!

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Dave70 (4/8/15)

I was seeing a pattern emerge - then Michael Cane was punching a man in the back of the head ?!?!..

Would recommend to a friend.


----------



## madpierre06 (4/8/15)

Smoking cures ham - heh.


----------



## menoetes (5/8/15)

Whoa... I just lost 2 hours of my life!


----------



## Mardoo (5/8/15)

That happens when Michael Caine punches you in the head.


----------



## Camo6 (5/8/15)

You cop a Caining?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/8/15)

Double your fun with Jesus. SOLD


----------



## shaunous (6/8/15)

A day early, Thursday Dag Nammit!!!! / Happy Friday Though!!!! 


This week's edition is in.

We're closing in fast on the 100,000 hit mark, which will certainly be cause for a big celebration, and possibly the most epic FF1 edition yet. If you thought the 1 year Anniversary was big, or that the 100th edition had merit, then which ever edition ends up cracking the 100,000 will be cause for you to take the day off work....

In the meantime, feast your eyes on this week's fun.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Camo6 (6/8/15)

Link not working. LINK NOT WORKING!!!


----------



## mofox1 (6/8/15)

Camo6 said:


> Link not working. LINK NOT WORKING!!!


It's the same link as every week. THE SAME LINK!!!

And it's good.


----------



## Cocko (6/8/15)

BOOKMARK IT!!

Or maybe just remember it if on family computer....

Or just use the internet, you will find all the pics!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/8/15)

Type it manually you slack fucks


----------



## shaunous (7/8/15)

Working for me, and it's a damn good one this week.


----------



## Camo6 (7/8/15)

Sorry, kinda panicked back there. It's just easier to point and click when you only have one hand free. Must say I dreamt about dog food last night.

But hats off to the AHB IT department for their rapid incident response. Good to know they're always on call.


----------



## Dave70 (7/8/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Type it manually you slack fucks


Wow - you really got in early. 

I must confess I hardly recognized Sandra Otterson, second from the bottom without her makeup. 
Anybody familiar with the phrase plasterers radio?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/8/15)

Dave70 said:


> Anybody familiar with the phrase plasterers radio?


You would think that those plasterers would clean up after them selves....

Leaving the workplace in a mess


----------



## shaunous (20/8/15)

Hey Yo! I forgot about last week, so check out week 142. And then BOOM!!!

--------------------------------

Every time I write this little preamble, it still makes me glad to know that every week, almost 1,000 good folks across the globe enjoy what it is that I'm doing here. You, the good people of the FF1 family are what makes doing this worthwhile!

I'm always happy to receive emails, with feedback, ideas, a stitch up of a mate if you've got a cracker of a photo of them, or if you run a small business and reckon the people who get this email (just under 400) might like what you've got to sell, then by all means drop me a line at [email protected] and we can see about getting you a shout out.

So check out this week's edition. And don't forget to enjoy your Friday. I'll be out doing a Hazard Reduction burn with my RFS crew so I know I will be.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## menoetes (21/8/15)

I am cracking up at the Pornhub comment when I hear SWMBO coming down the hall towards me asking innocently "what's so funny?"

The laugh dies on my lips and I start desperately trying to invent something as I click the back button so I don't seem like a total pervert...


----------



## jimmy86 (21/8/15)

I like the big bird pic, it reminds me of many post on here!


----------



## shaunous (28/8/15)

Friday Bloody Friday

This week's email will be a bit light on - knocked the FF1 out for the week and now it's back to work...

I thought Client side was meant to be _less _hours...

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Dave70 (28/8/15)

Thought provoking as usual. 
You see that Mustang next to the Houdini girl?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qanlirrRWs


My mistake - different car.
Still gonna leave this up cos its awesome.


----------



## Grott (28/8/15)

Top video Dave, the "Greenies" would love it!


----------



## Dave70 (28/8/15)

Many unusual suspects are now showing solidarity with the 'green' movement. Now everybody can enjoy skids!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/8/15)

Nothing like an alcohol burning big block to show the best use of a renewable energy source


----------



## Curly79 (28/8/15)

I've been cracking up all morning about Lolita's milkers![emoji23]


----------



## Dave70 (28/8/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Nothing like an alcohol burning big block to show the best use of a renewable energy source


I think HTs were made from re-cycled FJs and Fosters cans and alcohol converts to H20 when you burn it so in reality this is sustainability in action.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/8/15)

If only a Prius had the same street cred as Blown HK Monaro

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F87-o8JnHlo


----------



## Dave70 (28/8/15)

There _was_ a time when Kim Kardishian would have been dismissed as a fat arsed talentless dolt. So lets not even say that.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/8/15)

Kim Kardishian is a fat arsed talentless dolt


----------



## Dave70 (28/8/15)

You and I know that, the consensus seems to be otherwise. Thats what scares me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/8/15)

Just wondering if I made a sex tape, could I become famous as well.

Although mine wouldn't involve Kanye West... or Kim Kardashian.....


----------



## Mardoo (28/8/15)

Manuel from Fawlty Towers?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/8/15)

With his Siberian hamster


----------



## Dave70 (28/8/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Just wondering if I made a sex tape, could I become famous as well.
> 
> Although mine wouldn't involve Kanye West... or Kim Kardashian.....


Its a big step.
I'd test the waters with a calendar first. How would you go draped provocatively over the Morris?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/8/15)

Dave70 said:


> Its a big step.
> I'd test the waters with a calendar first. How would you go draped provocatively over the Morris?


Actually I have a large piece of bubble wrap in the back..... could make for an interesting shoot


My question is, do I do the video in HD or Super 8


----------



## Lincoln2 (29/8/15)

I just made up a heap of stickers that say: Toilet camera is for research use only.

I'm going to spread them throughout the toilets of Kyogle.


----------



## shaunous (30/8/15)

Great Idea!


----------



## shaunous (4/9/15)

WORD UP, F R I D A Y !!!!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Well Team - Baby #2 is due this Sunday, so there's going to be a short break for the FF1 after this edition.

But never fear, the Friday goodness will be back ASAP! In the meantime, don't forget you can scroll through the previous 9 week's worth of fun by clicking on the tabs at the top of the page. Do it - it's awesome.

But before you do, check out this week's edition at....

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## madpierre06 (4/9/15)

Congrats in advance hope all goes well with the new arrival, eh.

And doesn't Lemmy look well.


----------



## Dave70 (4/9/15)

So many themes close to my heart there.

Congrats on the new arrival. My fathers day wish for you is sleep.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/9/15)

shaunous said:


> Well Team - Baby #2 is due this Sunday, so there's going to be a short break for the FF1 after this edition.


You dont muck about . Congratse :kooi:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/9/15)

shaunous said:


> WORD UP, F R I D A Y !!!!
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> www.fridayfun1.com.au


Bahaha...The Ace of Spades


----------



## shaunous (6/9/15)

Sorry lads. Babies not mine. It's the FF1 mans email copy and pasted. But I'll keep practising


----------



## Dave70 (7/9/15)

shaunous said:


> Sorry lads. Babies not mine. It's the FF1 mans email copy and pasted. But I'll keep practising


Fathers day wish withdrawn...


----------



## shaunous (18/9/15)

FRIDAY ARVO FUNNY FUN TIMES!!!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Team

The Friday Fun is back on its normal schedule from now - and with the 100,000th visitor going off in the last week, you can expect a bumper edition next week to celebrate!

In the meantime, hit the jump and check out

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Dave70 (18/9/15)

That girl seventh from the top is Lidia Valentin. Spanish lifter in the 75 kg division. And thats 115KG shes throwing over her head. Try that on for size some time.
I've always been a fan of the womens snatch.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/9/15)

Was all a bit ho-hum until that bottle of Bourbon and THAT tool chest.....

Then it was a bit of whatever

But that pistol looks beautifull

And then there was a kickass steam train

Very unimpressed with the quality of that conrod .....


----------



## Mardoo (19/9/15)

I like nipples.


----------



## madpierre06 (19/9/15)

I love the style of that pipe rack.


----------



## shaunous (25/9/15)

Suck My Big Phat Friday!!!

--------------------

We did it! We smashed the 100,000 hits! Who'd have thought the original weekly email to a few folks on the LAP would turn into this?!

I toyed with the idea of having an entire theme based on 100,000 but with a new baby and a feisty little toddler, there just wasn't the time!...and not many interesting photos relating to 100,000 as it turns out...who'd have thought??

You will notice there's an unusually large number of photos of In-N-Out burgers. Simply because they are amazing. And yes, that is me wearing a ridiculous LA flat-cap out the front of my first In-N-Out. A true 'Murican moment.

I'd like to take this opportunity to say a big THANK YOU to all of you who follow the FF1. From newbies to the old stalwarts, it's been great fun dragging together a bunch of awesome pics each week (and sneaking in the odd photo of my own....) to bring you folks the Friday Fun.

As usual, feel free to forward this to as many people as you can - spread the Friday Fun 1 love!

Here's to the next 100,000

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/9/15)

Strap-on barbie and being stabbed with a squirrel.

Good to see bacon is a health choice


----------



## shaunous (2/10/15)

Good Friday to you all. First off here's a pic of my setup, 13hours straight driving as of now, with 12hr to go, then we'll rest, then 6hr more, stopping only for fuel, shared driving between 3. Epic Cape York Trip. No Front Bums Allowed!!





What's also amazing is this week's edition of the FF1...and it's right here after you click...

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Dave70 (2/10/15)

shaunous said:


> Good Friday to you all. First off here's a pic of my setup, 13hours straight driving as of now, with 12hr to go, then we'll rest, then 6hr more, stopping only for fuel, shared driving between 3. Epic Cape York Trip. No Front Bums Allowed!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You suck..


Is that a Ranger doing the towing?


----------



## shaunous (2/10/15)

Yeh mate, new XLS Ranger.


----------



## Droopy Brew (8/10/15)

Just got back from there Shaunous You will have an awesome time. Check out Chilli Beach if you have time. But by know you should be well out of phone and email range so probably wont see this till you get back.


----------



## shaunous (12/10/15)

Life is pretty hard to take up there :super:







FF1 Week 149
www.fridayfun1.com.au

Do it.


----------



## Dave70 (12/10/15)

I feel like a slice of buxom pizza. 

Ha ha - Silly old Volkswagen. Talk about royally ******* yourself.
Now Germany has two crimes against humanity to live down.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/10/15)

Man...That old Oliver looks aswome.

I want one :super:


----------



## shaunous (22/10/15)

It's Friday in less then 2hrs. 
Soooooooooooooo CLEAVAGE TIME!!!

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/10/15)

Will give the eggs a miss

Aston Martin looks wicked 

Could own a Chevelle

Lot to be said about male Moose butting heads


----------



## Dave70 (22/10/15)

Something particular ******* ominous about that Sea Harrier being elevated onto deck. 

I'd still take Freuchens fecal chisel over anything from Bunnings. 

You can read about him here. So many more strings to his bow than fashioning lumps of shit into hand tools.

https://archive.org/details/vagrantvikingmyl006077mbp


Now what am I going to look forward to tomorrow..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/10/15)

They sell chisels at Bunnings...


I have a block of beeswax that would hold a better edge....


----------



## shaunous (29/10/15)

Yep, comes around quick these Fridays. 


Team

Love it or hate it - Halloween is upon us. Whether you cast it aside as nothing more than a modern American tradition created by global sugar companies and suppliers of nurse / cop / school teacher outfits (it's actually been around since the Ancient Celts), or if you think it's a nuisance when local kids come and demand lollies you forgot to buy and pelt your house with eggs in return, or whether you see it as harmless fun and a chance for kids to dress up and run around like sugar-fuelled junkies, you'll love the Friday Fun 1 regardless.

So get to it.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/10/15)

Lego is so awsome


----------



## Dave70 (30/10/15)

A.W.E.S.O.M.O is awesome. 

Happy Halloween. Hope the devil eats your souls..






_**shivers**_

That shit still creeps me out after decades..


----------



## shaunous (8/11/15)

Friday was 2 days ago, so what!!!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Team

No theme this week, just a dose of regular FF1 to give you all the smiles on a Friday morning....or a Thursday evening if you're jumping the gun.

Right - make the jump and enjoy this week's edition.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (14/11/15)

Friday Governor 


----------------------

But until then, check out this week's edition.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/11/15)

Mmm...An AC Cobra and a Mini...very nice

Dont klnow what blew that house up but pretty sure it was bigger than a flea bomb


----------



## shaunous (19/11/15)

Friday **** Yeh!!!!!



It's hot. It's steamy. My legs hurt from pressing 180kg at the gym. I'm just about to get in the car and buy myself a lemon Calippo. It's not even Summer in Australia yet, and it was 40C at 5:30PM.

Thank goodness for the FF1. A cool oasis in the blazing heat.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Curly79 (20/11/15)

Cracked up on the train at too many marijuanas. [emoji13]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/11/15)

Thants not a bong...THIS is a bong


----------



## shaunous (27/11/15)

Be Friday, and that...

---------------------------------

In a freakish coincidence, the Friday Fun 1 turns 3 on the exact same day as the Friday Fun 1's Junior Executive turns 3 as well.

So here's a MEGA edition of the FF1 to celebrate - over 180 pics from the last year, with a few old favourite memes and crazy pics of Master Parker thrown in for good measure.

Happy 3rd Birthday FF1!
Happy 3rd Birthday Parker - you're a bloody legend!

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/11/15)

Oohhh.. A Caterham 7. Nice


----------



## Dave70 (28/11/15)

I believe Michael Caine _would_ actually kill me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (29/11/15)




----------



## shaunous (5/12/15)

Friday AGAIN!!!

Bloody hell December has come round fast.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/12/15)

That photo of the girls head stuck actually happened. That photo was taken at Coffs Harbour airport

I sure hope that the girl doing the fisting is doing it as part of medical studies....


----------



## Dave70 (7/12/15)

For what its worth, a cat will die if you feed it on an exclusively vegan diet. Hopefully it will take matters into its own paws and eat the owners tongue whilst they sleep. 

I would also use the Lawn & Order special mowing unit because its a clever play on words. Take that NBC.


----------



## shaunous (10/12/15)

Team FF1, FRIDAY!!!

Not much to say this week. Other than I ate 3/4 of a pineapple in one go this morning and am still not right. Turns out that's not a great idea. Who'd have thought....

Rest assured there's not a pineapple in sight in this week's edition.

Get into it. All 4/4ths of it.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## sponge (11/12/15)

3/4 of a pineapple? I'm sure there'd be some girls keen to _say hello_ after that effort


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/12/15)

Pretty sure I have drunk panther piss plenty of times before


----------



## shaunous (18/12/15)

Team FF1

This is likely to be the last edition for the year. This bloke needs a rest from scouring the internet each week for pictures that bring a smile to your dial. Well, I probably won't stop looking for them over the break, I'll just stop posting them for a few weeks.

I hope you've all enjoyed this year's FF1 journey, and that you have a great holiday break. For those of us who will still be working - stay safe. The statistics for injuries in the Construction industry coming into, over, and out of the Christmas period aren't pretty. Keep alert, try and get some rest and for goodness sake don't get run over by an excavator.

Merry Christmas you legends.

www.fridayfun1.com.au

p.s. the photo of the mad air right at the bottom of the page is my good mate Luke. Keep rippin' man.


----------



## shaunous (31/1/16)

His Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Welcome to the first edition of the FF1 for 2016.

I'm rested, relaxed, and ready for another big year off FF1 goodness. I've had a lot of emails over the last few weeks - some asking when we'd be back posting new editions, some wishing general merriment for the Christmas and New Year period, and one with just three question marks which I wasn't too sure what to make of.

So sit back, relax, crack a stubbie if it's late on a Friday when you get round to reading this, or even if it's 11:00AM and you feel like a cold one. Who am I to judge?

www.fridayfun1.com.au

You know you want to.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/1/16)

He is still in holiday mode....pretty ordinary this week

I never did like dryers and that drop bear doesnt look very dangerous to me


----------



## shaunous (4/2/16)

BOOM!!!!!!



Team FF1

A few new members have joined the FF1 family this week - so welcome to the fold. I hope you enjoy your stay!

Enough fanfare. Hook in and enjoy.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/2/16)

Fwwwoooaarrrrr...Kermit.... :wub:


----------



## Dave70 (5/2/16)

That chick on the submarine, I have nightmares about shit like that.


----------



## shaunous (21/2/16)

Close enough to Friday ain't she?

-------------------------------

Right - so let's get to it. Hit the link below to scope out a dose of joy that'll bring a smile to your dial on a Friday, wherever you are.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/2/16)

Thats only the 2nd time I have ever seen a rodded Citroen


----------



## shaunous (26/2/16)

Sweet Baby Friday!!!


----------------------------------------------




Do yourself a favour, send this email to all your friends, then kick back knowing you've done your Civic duty for the week. 

No time for much fanfare this week. It's straight into the Friday goodness with your favourite FF1 link.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/16)

No cars......


----------



## shaunous (7/3/16)

Brwaaaaaaaaaarrp Friday!!!

-----------------------------------------

Man has this week gone by fast. Do you ever wonder that if a week has gone fast for you, if it's gone fast for everyone else too? Is this even measurable? I suppose it begs the question then of how fast is your fast compared to someone else's fast, or their slow for that matter. Too much for my brain to compute right now, but worthwhile thinking about I reckon.

On quite possibly the exact opposite of the intellectual spectrum from determining people's relativity to each other, check out this week's edition. Full of memes, randomness, gorgeous girls and the usual tom-foolery.

A perfect way to end the working week!

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (21/3/16)

Better Late Then Never Ey!!!

-----------------------------------------------------------------


So some of you might have been wondering (in fact I know you were, as I got several abusive / inquisitive / desperate emails last week asking) where last week's edition was - and one person even questioning whether they'd been taken off the distribution list!

Because my web design skills are rudimentary at best, the video explaining what I was doing last Friday is rotated 90 degrees and I can't figure out how to fix it...

So check out www.fridayfun1.com.au

I should also mention with Easter next week there'll be no FF1. That, and I'm on break and won't be near a computer!! TRYING to go the whole week unplugged.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/3/16)

I have owned stupid geese


----------



## shaunous (26/3/16)

Happy Easter You Drunks!!!

----------------------

Team

Well it looks like there will in fact be an edition this week - we beat the Easter traffic after our holiday (by coming HOME before the traffic even started). Genius.


Finally - Happy Easter to everyone. Regardless of whether you celebrate it officially, or just enjoy the Long Weekend, take it easy, don't drink and drive, and enjoy this week's edition of the FF1.


www.fridayfun1.com.au

-------------


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/3/16)

The F1 Formula boat is a nice looking bit of kit


Oh..

I was at the speed way last night, and you wont believe what happened, A field of 21 Wingless Sprint cars http://graftonspeedway.com.au/?post_type=event&p=964

And guess what I saw in front me me at about 35 laps into 40 in the last event

A Wingless Sprint car doing a somersault 

Given the carnage, they where back up with 16 cars to finish the race


----------



## shaunous (4/4/16)

Tis Friday Again, or close enough to it....


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quick email this week - lots to do, lots to do.

There is one thing though. Check out the online poll at the end of the page - important business for you all to answer. Simple Yes or No. Would you like to receive weekly / fortnightly email updates from 'FF1 Approved' businesses. They promise to not be intrusive, as no one likes to be bombarded, and you're guaranteed to like what they have to say - so it's a win-win.

Yes - you would like to receive emails.
No - you would not like to receive email.

Check out the poll, it takes literally 2 seconds to complete, and be awesome.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/4/16)

1 reason I dont go within 500km of surfers

Baby masks..too cute..


----------



## shaunous (5/4/16)

I love the Cartwright Facebook Post.



On an unrelated matter, if anyone missed the Disturbed cover of The Sound Of Silence on Conan last week, definitely check it. AMAZING!!!

https://youtu.be/Bk7RVw3I8eg


----------



## shaunous (24/4/16)

So about last week. I had Thursday and Friday off work, and will admit got quite a surprise on Sunday when I realised the week had come and gone and I hadn't sent out an update!

No excuses, I just simply forgot. It was a weird experience, as being Week 170 it means that other than a few weeks off over Christmas etc., I've sent out an update every week for over 3 years.

So here's the jump to this week's edition to get you fired up for a radical Friday.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (28/4/16)

Team FF1

A really short email this week.

www.fridayfun1.com.au





Told you.
FF1 for life.


----------



## shaunous (5/5/16)

Welcome Team FF1

Here's to another week's Friday Fun - the place you go when the working week is coming to an end and you need a dose of goodness to get you primed for the weekend.

It's my civic service to you all.

Enjoy.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/5/16)

Give me the Ariel Atom right now

That open wheeler with the JUDD is sweet

Who doesnt like a custom sled grill


----------



## Dave70 (6/5/16)

Why not consider a Caterham 7 kit car if you like open wheelers?
Theres a Swedish mob, Zolland Design who do a nice body kit for them (below) to if the traditional look ain't your cuppa. This ones an Indy custom. Wouldn't that turn a few heads in Graftons high street.
Probably the singularly best looking object I've ever seen in my life.

You are a millionaire with an inordinate amount of time on your hands, right?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/5/16)

Sweet mother of god


----------



## shaunous (13/5/16)

Its nearly Saturday.............But Not Yet!!!!

-------------------------------------


I'm short on the fanfare this week - lots to do, lots to do.

But there's always (well, 98 weeks out of 100) time to get the FF1 done!

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (21/5/16)

Be Friday, Be Good....

-------------------------------------


OK - with the sales pitch over, it's time to jump into this week's edition of FF1 goodness.

www.fridayfun1.com.au

--------------------------------------


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/5/16)

Go Little Willy 


A D10 is my kind of garden implement


----------



## shaunous (2/6/16)

Fridays Thighday.

------------

Just hooking straight in this week. I gotta go.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (2/6/16)

Fridays Thighday.

------------

Just hooking straight in this week. I gotta go.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/16)

mmm.... A steam train... noice

Def's going to make those icy Poles ( reminds me of a friend who use to choc dip pickled onions and hand them out at easter )


----------



## Mardoo (3/6/16)

Fried chicken and demolition go together REAL nice.


----------



## BradG (6/6/16)

Anyone problems with accessing the Friday site? my iPhone says server can't be found. Other sites accessing ok.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/6/16)

Just checked

Its all there


----------



## BradG (7/6/16)

It Sorted by itself. 

I Was having withdrawals.


----------



## shaunous (10/6/16)

Team FF1 - it's time for another edition. It's time for a dose of Friday Fun that'll bring a smile to your dial. It's time to hit the link and enjoy the fact it's almost the weekend, and for those who are revving up for the Queen's Birthday Long Weekend - stay safe, continue to be awesome and we'll see you all next week!

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (17/6/16)

Friday Me Mateys

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au/


----------



## shaunous (25/6/16)

**** Thursday.

According to our new friends Ajay C and Grace E, my 'back end' problem is now fixed.

What does this mean? It means our interwebs is fixed and the FF1 is back on the line. Do yourself a favour and check out...

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## goomboogo (25/6/16)

The world needs more chicken hats. I hope to see the Chicken Hat Party on a 'how to vote' card next weekend and the person handing it to me had better be wearing a chicken hat.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/6/16)

Those old Nokia's sure where tough


----------



## shaunous (30/6/16)

How good are Fridays
-----------

You'll see a few pics in this week of me and the most awesome RFS crew going round. For no other reason than it's a kick-arse brigade and we smashed the recent District Exercise, and when you're the Admin you can put whatever pics in you want.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (8/7/16)

Its Friday, Its Binge Day.

----------------

Last episode of Season 4 of Rake starts in 3 minutes, which is straight up the best TV show ever to come out of Australia, and pretty much the only TV I watch. No time to write an opus. Just click on the link below and kickstart your weekend with a smile.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (16/7/16)

Freeday!!!!

---------------------

You love the FF1.

You visit every week.

It's your favourite way to spend a Friday morning.

You know you should donate to the cause, 'cause keeping the FF1 alive ain't free...

There are two ways to show how much you love the FF1.

1. Drop some ca$h into the following account - making sure you put your name as the Reference.

BSB: 012287
Acc: 586876922
Acc Name: Mr Michael Burden

2. Or if Direct Deposit isn't your bag - hit the PayPal button at the end of the page to donate. Don't forget to put your name as a reference.

Remember, donating doesn't just give you a warm feeling in your heart, it gets you madrad stuff.

$1 - $19 = "Friend of the FF1" status. Your favourite celeb or extreme sport or car, etc. gets featured in an edition and of course you get a big wrap in the weekly email.

$20 - $49 = "Ambassador" status. You choose a theme, whatever you like (suitable for viewing at work!), and BAM - you're famous. Ambassador status is yours.

$50 - $99 = "Wing Commander" status. A theme of your choosing, but super-sized. You'll also get some cool FF1 merchandise sent to you. YES - merchandise!

$100 $150 = 'Presidential Gooch" status. You become a member of the FF1 Hall of Fame. Current membership stands at two, so you'll be in exclusive company. Apart from all of the above, you get eternal gratitude and some exclusive FF1 Presidential merchandise!!

$150+ = 'Emperor' status. A relatively new status as there was a race a few years back on who could donate the most (true story) and my mad mate from Shellharbour wanted his own status. So he got it. And a A1 printed plot of all the pictures in his edition collaged together, which he framed and hung in his garage (true story)


www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (24/7/16)

Sunday's not Friday...
-------------


Team FF1

A few shout outs to some absolute legends who threw this dog a bone last week and donated to the upkeep of everyone's favourite weekly website!

Big ups to Mr Toby M., who has been a long time supporter of the FF1 and silent contributor. All that's needed now my friend is for you to email me and select a theme. Oh, and telling all your mates that you're officially a FF1 Ambassador!

Another shout out to Mr Russel P, who has successfully been promoted to an official Friend of the FF1! Throw us an email with some ideas and get your fave pics up in lights!

Because I dislike when other websites continuously put their hands up for donations, this will be the last time I put the call out. Next week it'll be back to your usual programming....however, if you DO feel the urge to donate a few bucks to the running of the site, either hit the PayPal button on the bottom of the FF1 edition, or flick some moolah to the following (remembering to put your name as the reference);

BSB: 012287
Acc: 586876922
Acc Name: Mr Michael Burden

FF1 out.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Cocko (24/7/16)

LOL!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/7/16)

shaunous said:


> BSB: 012287
> Acc: 586876922
> Acc Name: Mr Michael Burden


Time for some new brew gear


----------



## shaunous (25/7/16)

That's not me by the way, I'm only reposting his Friday emails.

Im just an FF1 addict.


----------



## peteru (25/7/16)

Not sure how compatible with the forum rules this form of advertising is.


----------



## shaunous (25/7/16)

I'd say it's within spec.


----------



## shaunous (29/7/16)

Team FF1

A warm round of applause to the following legends of the modern era who dug deep and threw a few lira the way of the FF1. To Mr H.Gray and S.Kelly - welcome to the exclusive Ambassador Club. All you need do now is send an email with your theme ideas and voilà, it's yours.

To Mr C. Tooth, you've hit Friend of the FF1 status, and we are forever grateful - send me a few ideas for pics you'd like and boom, they're yours.

So smash the mouse button, or slap your smartphone and head on over to...

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (4/8/16)

Fo Tommo 

-------------------


Team FF1

A good week last week, as we welcome Wing Commander Hoffman to the exclusive FF1 pilots lounge. All you need do now Wing Commander is send through your theme idea, and your address so the FF1 merchandise can wing its way to you.

I have a feeling a few years back I announced the same merchandise offer but may not have got it out to people. If you are one of the lucky few who did donate and didn't receive anything, drop me a line and we'll get it sorted.

In the meantime, pull the trigger on the link below and strafe your way into a killer Friday.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (11/8/16)

How Good is Thursday Nights!!!

------------------------

So Team another week closer to Christmas. Is it just me or has 2016 flown by? Do you find yourself saying that every year around this time and wondering why you haven't done a single thing on your New Years list? It's some sort of parallax effect I'm sure, a squeezing of the Space-Time continuum or some such I'm sure.

Regardless, like the sun rising every day, the FF1 is here to warm your soul.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/8/16)

How ******* ironic is the ad for the Apple II B)


----------



## shaunous (25/8/16)

Friday in no time..

----------------------------------

Mash that keypad and head on over to the most fun you can have sitting down at your laptop.....at work that is you sickos.....

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (2/9/16)

Thursday's hotter Sister is Friday.

---------------------------


Team FF1

Another week. Another edition. Another bumper way to kick off the last day of the working week....unless you work Saturday's that is.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (9/9/16)

FRIDAY!!!
The only bad thing about Friday, it's not Saturday.

-----------------------

Another edition done and dusted for the week.

With 2 small kids, a full time job, and RFS commitments surely I can be excused, but I have a feeling I may have missed an edition a few weeks ago? I didn't get any panicked emails from people so maybe I didn't? Either way, if I did, I hope your entire interaction with the space / time continuum hasn't been knocked around so much that your rent is overdue and the goldfish is dead because you didn't feed it....

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (18/9/16)

How good is it??? Friday's darn good alright!!!

------------------------

Did anyone else realise that it's only 3.5 months to Christmas? Christmas! Man I swear it was 2015 a few weeks ago. What the hell happened to 2016? I know I've pondered this before in one of my weekly notes, but I still wonder if a day, or a week, or even a year goes by like a bullet train for me, does everyone else feel the same?

I dunno.

What I DO know however, is that when you click the link below you'll be transported at the speed of your internet connection to the best weekly website in town.


www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (23/9/16)

Friday's Finals Footy Night

------------------------------

Crook as all hell this week, so there'll be no show boating, soap boxing, grand standing or any other -ing this week.

Even with all the sickness, there's still the FF1.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (23/9/16)

Friday's Finals Footy Night

------------------------------

Crook as all hell this week, so there'll be no show boating, soap boxing, grand standing or any other -ing this week.

Even with all the sickness, there's still the FF1.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/9/16)

Gerry has a great job... but no wanking in the library toilet


----------



## shaunous (2/10/16)

Footy!!!

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au/


----------



## shaunous (10/10/16)

Shut up Haters, Friday is cool!!!

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## sp0rk (11/10/16)

But it's not friday...


----------



## shaunous (11/10/16)

Says you sp0rk!!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/10/16)

shaunous said:


> Shut up Haters, Friday is cool!!!
> 
> www.fridayfun1.com.au


That was F&^& Lame....nothing with an engine that uses large quantities of fuel...not even a decent bloody hamburger....


----------



## Dave70 (12/10/16)

Jesus..Hard to please or what?
There was a pan fried steak (in Cognac) and plenty of sexy. 
.
And here you go. A fully loaded, auto GU Patrol. 33" M/Ts, at least half a ton of shit bolted to it and running the mighty VK56 5.6L V8.
In terms of fuel consumption, makes that rail look like a Prius..


----------



## shaunous (14/10/16)

Word To Yo Mumma, Friiiiiiiiiiiday Bitches!!!!

-------------------------------

I often wonder to myself if anyone actually reads the emails that I write, or if you all just ignore the blah blah blah's and smash the link for the goodness, so it was great to get a few responses over the last few weeks other than the usual 'Out of Office' replies that flood the inbox.

Always happy to hear from you - positive feedback, praise and adulation, and the occasional 'Hey, what's up?' too. Keep the criticisms to yourself - it's a free website and I put up what I want, and if you don't like it, don't click on it. But if you want a kick-start to your Friday then let's go....

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/10/16)

Haha..There is a pic of Shaunous with his head in the ceiling..

Black Stang almost nakes up for last week


----------



## Dave70 (15/10/16)

Probably laughed at that apocalypse gag more than I should.


----------



## shaunous (30/10/16)

Friday be Sunday, be a Week Late.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
WEEK 195

Well here we are again - at the end of another week. Although if you're overseas, checking your emails on the toilet on a Thursday night, or whatever else tickles your fancy, Friday may still well be a day away.

Regardless, you're here, you've checked your phone / laptop / PC isn't hooked up to the projector in the Board Room (an actual Board Room at work, not the strip joint in Gladstone) and it's time to hit the link below....

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (3/11/16)

Back on Fridays

-----------------

Missed another week again didn't I? I don't even have a decent excuse / reason this time round.

So I may as well just throw the link down and let you enjoy this week's edition!


www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/11/16)

Yes...well...

As they say, keep your rubber close to the ground


----------



## shaunous (15/11/16)

Oh Hey Tuesday

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seriously, it's what, 6 or 7 Mondays until Christmas?! Can this be real??

Even if it isn't, what IS real is that if you're in the market for a home renovation / commercial building upgrade in the Sydney area, then you'd be well placed taking a look at the website of TR Build (www.trbuild.com.au). The owner is a long time supporter and contributor to the FF1, and you know around here we're all about helping out friends. The builds look amazing and hey, while Toby and his team are sweating it out making your house or commercial space look amazeballs, you can be kicking back checking out the FF1 and cracking that whip.

Talking of FF1, hit the link and enjoy the sunshine.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/11/16)

Gota get me some of that hand cleaner

and...Go Target


----------



## shaunous (19/11/16)

FriYay!

-------------------------

I wonder if it's a coincidence that the 200th edition of the FF1 will be the final edition for 2016? If you've watched The Matrix movies, you'd say that 'the Oracle told me this would happen, exactly the way it was meant to....' and 'that there is no spoon'. Or some other butchered quote.

Before any of you ask, yes, I am aware that there are more than 2 weeks left in 2016 - but it's holiday time for this Admin!


www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/11/16)

Nothing like preg testing a cow


Now...that Airpod.....I have seen them at Mardi-Gra


----------



## Nullnvoid (19/11/16)

**** I need those socks!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/11/16)

I must admit, the guy with the Melbourne Bitter is a geniuos


----------



## Red Baron (20/11/16)

I love seeing aussie dog tags on chicks!- shame she's wearing a singlet......


----------



## shaunous (25/11/16)

Thuckin Thriday!!!

-------------------

Team FF1

Another week closer to 2017. I know I've said this before, but is it just me that thinks 2016 has literally flown by? It's 1 month to Christmas. Yikes. I'm sure it was only last week when I was kicking off the New Year with a bunch of resolutions...that I've only partially kept....

So next week will be the last edition of the Friday Fun 1 for the year. Like I said last week, it's HOLIDAY time for your favourite website admin.

So expect a massive end of year celebration next week, but in the meantime, wrap your eyeballs around Week 199 of the FF1.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/11/16)

Well..it had bacon


----------



## shaunous (1/12/16)

Week 200 - what a milestone!

So this week (and the last of the year) is a bumper edition - with a few of my favourite photos thrown in from the last 100 episodes or so. There are a stack of new ones too so don't worry, and besides, if you can remember a particular photo from 100 weeks ago, well then you're strange and you'd probably be the type to complain anyway so do your best to keep it to yourself.

For those who have been following the FF1 since the beginning, THANK YOU - you guys and gals are the reason I keep doing this. It's not free (either time or $$$) to run the site, but I love getting random emails from people I don't know saying they love the site - so feel free to send me an email anytime. Even better is when the website comes up in conversation out on site, or someone forwards me my own weekly email saying to check out this awesome page! Ha! For those of you new to the site, I hope you're enjoying it and keep on coming back week after week.

Have a great Christmas break, and for those of you working on site over the holidays, please try and spend some time with friends and family. Remember, the job always gets built in the end, regardless of you almost flogging yourself to death trying to get the last of the QA paperwork done, the Cost Forecast finalised, or the last 10 cubes of pavement placed in a rush and you end up getting run over by the paver. Rest up, recover, rejuvenate, refresh and hit it again hard in 2017!

So here's me signing off for another year, I hope you have enjoyed getting the email every week as much as I've enjoyed sending it.

Stay safe everyone.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/12/16)

Had bacon and Michael Caine with a gun....

But lacked a decent motorcycle


----------



## shaunous (9/2/17)

It's Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!

-------------------

Welcome to the first edition of the FF1 for 2017! Yes, it's now the second week of February, and it's been a while since the last edition, but it's a 1-man band over here, and I needed a holiday and some time to grab some new material for the page, so here we are!

There are a few editions I owe people still, rest assured I haven't forgotten. I've got a little black book that all this stuff goes in, and I promise it's coming.

So I hope you enjoy the first dip into 2017 - here's to a cracker of a year ahead.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/2/17)

Where you been bitch


Them mini Shaunous's keeping you a bit busy are they


----------



## shaunous (17/2/17)

Friday Already???

-----------------------------

Episode #2 of 2017 - feels good to be back in the swing of things!

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (17/2/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Where you been bitch
> 
> 
> Them mini Shaunous's keeping you a bit busy are they


I've been in the bush hiding Stu [emoji6]


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/2/17)

Love a good burnout


...and as for those bolts....


----------



## shaunous (24/2/17)

Boom Boom Friday, Boom Boom!!!

--------------------------

If any of you are wondering, yes that's me in the last photo.

With the threat of bushfire ever present, make sure you've prepared your Bush Fire survival plan. Check out http://www.rfs.nsw.gov.au/plan-and-prepare/bush-fire-survival-plan or download the RFS app from your app store. Who knows, it could save your life, so we don't have to.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/2/17)

bahaha....Cucumber and vaso

....and as for letting your kids ride on your shoulders.....yep


----------



## TSMill (25/2/17)

wobbly said:


> With posts like the above and similar stuff on other threads you don't have to have a degree in rocket science to know why there are very few if any female members/posters on this forum
> 
> Wobbly


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/2/17)

Poor old Wobbly


----------



## Gelding (26/2/17)

TSMill said:


> > With posts like the above and similar stuff on other threads you don't have to have a degree in rocket science to know why there are very few if any female members/posters on this forum
> >
> > Wobbly


Thats because I reckon most of the people on this site don't have degrees. I reckon most of them are tradies.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

Gelding said:


> Thats because I reckon most of the people on this site don't have degrees. I reckon most of them are tradies.


And that makes you elitest because..........


----------



## Gelding (26/2/17)

I didn't say that. You did though.

Birds of a feather....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

You didnt need to say it

Birds of a feather to you


----------



## Gelding (26/2/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You didnt need to say it


I do and I didn't.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

You can keep your elitist view

But, sadly, you are wrong on a few of your remarks

Please continue


----------



## Gelding (26/2/17)

That makes you right, of course.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

Nope

Never said i was right 

Please continue


----------



## Gelding (26/2/17)

its implied if you said I was wrong.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

Anyway, what you reckon is bullshit


----------



## Gelding (26/2/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Anyway, what you reckon is bullshit


are u sure about that ?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

Only on days that end in the letter Y

You judge to quickly for the learned folk on here


----------



## Gelding (26/2/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You judge to quickly for the learned folk on here


I didn't judge them. I just made a call on the group's demography.


----------



## manticle (26/2/17)

You guys done with the back and forth?

Dragging an off topic thread off topic is verboten.


----------



## Gelding (26/2/17)

I'm just trying to reach Stu's post count. I only have 12, 720 to go.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

Good luck with that


Give us more boobs and beers


----------



## Gelding (26/2/17)

with so many posts, you still haven't paid your Union fees ?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

What union fees...what are you talking about...?


----------



## Gelding (26/2/17)

its on the other thread that you posted on today.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

So why bring it up here


Are you from the LNP


----------



## Camo6 (26/2/17)

Gelding said:


> Thats because I reckon most of the people on this site don't have degrees. I reckon most of them are tradies.


Sounds like someone has airs and graces. If you knew this forum you'd probably have come to the conclusion that there's a wide variety of occupations amongst us. In fact, I've encountered more IT workers and engineers on here than tradies.


----------



## mofox1 (26/2/17)

Camo6 said:


> Sounds like someone has airs and graces. If you knew this forum you'd probably have come to the conclusion that there's a wide variety of occupations amongst us. In fact, I've encountered more IT workers and engineers on here than tradies.


Yeah, and I should probably apologise for that. Before I pick up any more tools.


----------



## Mardoo (26/2/17)

Gelding said:


> Thats because I reckon most of the people on this site don't have degrees. I reckon most of them are tradies.


I'm just going to take your signature as a declaration of trolling.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

Bloody It workers and Engineers...oh...wait....hang on...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

Mardoo said:


> I'm just going to take your signature as a declaration of trolling.



Just looking at the avatar...Is he the guy on the horse..?


----------



## Zorco (26/2/17)

Gelding, Stu...Someone set up an AHB survey....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

I am sooooooo tempted


But what to call it

Do Geldings have b.....nah...better not


----------



## shaunous (26/2/17)

What the hell happened here? I was gone one day.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/17)

Was going to ring you about it


----------



## jimmy86 (27/2/17)

Gelding said:


> Thats because I reckon most of the people on this site don't have degrees. I reckon most of them are tradies.


Don't know bout tradies but the odd wanker shows up every now and again.


----------



## shaunous (4/3/17)

You Heard Friday, You Heard!!!

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/3/17)

Love a good weir. Grew up near one https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gogeldrie,_New_South_Wales

Dont see many WW2 era Bombers flying now


----------



## Mardoo (5/3/17)

New fetish 302: Camels in Lycra. 

Awe inspiring sub photo too. And many boobs of course.


----------



## shaunous (10/3/17)

It's Friday again and I got me an FF1 feature [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]. 

---------------------------

Well the numbers are in and the people have spoken. 57% said NO to ads. The people get what the people want, so the FF1 remains ads free.

This does mean that I'll be pumping you all for donations in the coming months - this website isn't free to run you know!

This week's edition goes out to a long time fan, and FF1 Ambassador - Mr S. Kelly. It will become increasingly obvious what our friend chose for his theme, and as Mr Mercury once said....'Oh, won't you take me home tonight? Oh, down beside your red fire light'....or something like that.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Dave70 (10/3/17)

This weeks FF1 guest programmer apparently. 


.._sup yall.._

_




_


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/3/17)

At least I now know how my hands get wet


----------



## shaunous (20/3/17)

I realise it's Monday night but I'm a little flooded in here with terrible internet. Happy Wet Friday 

-------------------------------

No jibber jabber this week. Just the link to your favourite website.

Oh, and a warning that in one of the photos Thomas drops the C-bomb.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/17)

Thats a pretty solid pick up by Chopper


----------



## Dave70 (21/3/17)

About half way down on the left illustrates to perfection the disconnect between how the world sees me and how I see myself.


----------



## shaunous (27/3/17)

I realise it's Monday night (again) but I'm a little (not) flooded in here with terrible (Not Terrible NBN) internet. Happy Wet Friday 

-------------------------------

Hello teeeeeeeeeam!

Well this week's edition comes with a warning. While still suitable for work, it's not _exactly_ the edition that you'd show your mum....or maybe you would, who am I to judge. Whatever, you know what I mean.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/17)

Mmmmm...Spitfire


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/17)

Mmmmm...Spitfire


----------



## shaunous (31/3/17)

Friday and Flooded in AGAIN! I'm starting to get webbed feet.

----------------------------

To my fellow NSW RFS brothers and sisters who are heading up to QLD to help out with the clean up after the destruction left by ex-tropical cyclone Debbie - stay safe. Looks like a war zone up there!

Hopefully this week's edition will keep a smile on that dial.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Dave70 (31/3/17)

Shortly after that pic of Don Garlits was snapped. If you squint hard, amidst the exploding transmission, fire and boiling oil is the best part of Dons right foot.







He spent much of his time convalescing and growing back his foot pondering how this could best be avoided in the future. 
The answer was to place all the noisy, fiery and rapidly rotating shit _behind_ you rather than under your balls. True story.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/3/17)

Ooohh... A 3 1/2 inch floppy


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/3/17)

shaunous said:


> Friday and Flooded in AGAIN! I'm starting to get webbed feet.



At least you have internet


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/3/17)

Dave70 said:


> Shortly after that pic of Don Garlits was snapped. If you squint hard, amidst the exploding transmission, fire and boiling oil is the best part of Dons right foot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep

Don was the father of the modern Top Fuel Dragster


----------



## Dave70 (31/3/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yep
> 
> Don was the father of the modern Top Fuel Dragster


My _curriculum vitae _if far less exciting. As in, light years.


----------



## shaunous (6/4/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> At least you have internet


That's debatable Stu.


----------



## shaunous (6/4/17)

Thursday is Friday when Friday is your RDO.

------------------

Short intro this week.
Told you.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (21/4/17)

FriDay!!!!

-----------------------------------------------


Busy days, busy nights, FF1 up in lights.

Get to it people - it's Friday (or close enough), and if you're lucky enough to be able to take next Monday off, it's a double-bubble Long Weekend. Tremendous.

If all goes to plan, there'll be a commemorative ANZAC edition next week to celebrate what Diggers past and present have fought to provide us. In the meantime, get your looking orbs around this.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/4/17)

Thats why I dont do mountain biking


----------



## shaunous (30/5/17)

Little Late, I Know. 

------------------------------

In the meantime, smash that button and hit the FF1 for your weekly dose of radness.


www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Zorco (31/5/17)

Great set again mate.


----------



## shaunous (1/6/17)

And How!!!

---------------------

Straight into it this week. Lots of sleep to catch up on so there'll be no grandstanding or mucking about.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (30/6/17)

Double Fridays with Email Stuffups.

-------------------------

So when I opened up my emails this evening, I saw 900+ emails saying there'd been a 'Delayed sending' in last weeks email. Might explain why some people texted me saying they'd not received an update....

So all I can offer is my apologies, but at least when you log on this week, you can flick across to Week 218 in the Archive and get a double dose of awesome.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## shaunous (8/7/17)

Boom! 

--------------------

This is not fake news.
This is not a CNN beat up.
This is the Friday Fun 1.

www.fridayfun1.com.au


----------



## Cerveja (26/8/17)

No Katy this week?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/8/17)

Ooooh.... Who is Katy?


----------



## shaunous (27/8/17)

Sorry fellas. Been AWAL. Here ya go. Enjoy!!!

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au/week-226/4593998954

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au/week-225/4593991204

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au/week-224/4593983146

http://www.fridayfun1.com.au/week-223/4593973838


----------



## Cerveja (27/8/17)

There's always a Katy Perry shot


----------



## Zorco (28/8/17)

Content reviewed: you're forgiven


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/8/17)

There was a Top Fueler in there. I was impressed


----------

